# Del Taco - Tacos



## lil2fiddyguy (Apr 18, 2005)

Are the regular crunchy tacos from del taco bad for cutting? I suspect they are but i love them so much.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 19, 2005)

lil2fiddyguy said:
			
		

> Are the regular crunchy tacos from del taco bad for cutting? I suspect they are but i love them so much.


 hahahahah if you have to ask, the answer is no. 

 so sad, eh?

 if you wanna cut badly enough you'll forgo the tacos for a while, though.


----------



## thajeepster (Apr 19, 2005)

your kidding right?? dont people have common sense anymore?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't think so Jeepster


----------



## Sacto95827 (Apr 19, 2005)

lil2fiddyguy said:
			
		

> Are the regular crunchy tacos from del taco bad for cutting? I suspect they are but i love them so much.


Man...I love them too, especially 3 for 99 cents taco night.  For $5, you can get 15 tacos!  And add some Del Scorcho sauce, and bam!  But yeah, not too good for any type of diet...


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Apr 19, 2005)

lol yeah. i cant wait till after school to go over there today


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2005)

Is it me or does it feel like D&N forum has become amateur hour in my absence?  Yeah, I'm getting annoyed by all these dumb post and I don't care if anyone is offended either.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Is it me or does it feel like D&N forum has become amateur hour in my absence? Yeah, I'm getting annoyed by all these dumb post and I don't care if anyone is offended either.


Sounds like you are about to step in a regulate!


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Is it me or does it feel like D&N forum has become amateur hour in my absence?  Yeah, I'm getting annoyed by all these dumb post and I don't care if anyone is offended either.


Not just D&N..


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2005)

I feel like I'm reading posts on BB.com.  What a pissy site that is.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 19, 2005)

Anyone remember the Man Show skit about the _All Chocolate Diet?_ 

If you saw the women falling for it, stuff like this would not be as surprising.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Not just D&N..


Where else?  Too many people posting and not reading enough to learn for themselves.  I won't let that happen in this forum.  No way.  I worked to hard on providing info and knowledgable data to let this place go to shit like this


----------



## Sacto95827 (Apr 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Is it me or does it feel like D&N forum has become amateur hour in my absence?  Yeah, I'm getting annoyed by all these dumb post and I don't care if anyone is offended either.


I know these tacos are not good for you in any aspect of dieting...but I was just confirming how tasty the tacos were when I was eating bad.  I mean 3 tacos for .99 cents is a fast and easy way to satisfy your hunger.  I'm by no means saying Del Taco's tacos are good for dieting, but I was just playing on what dude say...that's all...


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 19, 2005)

Bust some Ass Jodi.  I agree completely. 

Unfortunately this seems to be something that occurs as a site's size increases.  Some Censorship is necessary in these specific Training, D&N, and Supplement sections.

Open chat is a different issue.  It is there for fun


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2005)

Well then everyone that agree's help out.  Send me a PM when you see stupid ass threads like this.  I don't want this to become BB.com no matter how big we get.  BB.com is like the worst site and too much censorship.  If I have to go that far then I'm backing out of this job.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 19, 2005)

lil2fiddyguy said:
			
		

> Are the regular crunchy tacos from del taco bad for cutting? I suspect they are but i love them so much.



LOL

IMO there are 2 fast food restaurants that are "okay" while cutting and they would be Tokyo Joes and Chipotles. 

At Tokyo Joes you can get the white meat chicken bowl with brown rice, veggies and no sauce, at Chipotles you can get a burrito bowl, no rice, light on the beans, steak or chicken, no cheese and salsa.


----------



## Sacto95827 (Apr 19, 2005)

You can't blame someone from being ignorant...I thought that was what this forum was for...to teach ignorant people (myself included) the proper way to diet and train...if someone has a stupid question, I myself would just ignore it.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree, although I can also see how common sense should come into play with some things, obviously Taco Bell and McDonalds are not ideal for cutting, or even maintaining good health.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2005)

I just got back to my desk, read what he wrote and I was going to say almost the same thing LOL!  Common sense dictates certain knowledge.  If everyone starts posting stupid questions and don't try to learn for themselves, then we all might as well join bb.com.


----------



## Sacto95827 (Apr 19, 2005)

Agreed, common sense should dictate your course of action...but then, I bet lil2fiddyguy is still a kid...sure, you should and need to do your research before you post a question...but I think there are a lot of lazy people here.  I attempt to research as much as possible before I post and when I do post, I appreciate the feedback I get from the community...although I have to admit that there were times when I was just looking for an easy and quick answer  .  But back to the tacos...I was just reminiscing on how tasty those damn tacos were.  I can't help it...they make me salivate just thinking about them.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 19, 2005)

Sacto95827 said:
			
		

> Agreed, common sense should dictate your course of action...but then, I bet lil2fiddyguy is still a kid...sure, you should and need to do your research before you post a question...but I think there are a lot of lazy people here.  I attempt to research as much as possible before I post and when I do post, I appreciate the feedback I get from the community...although I have to admit that there were times when I was just looking for an easy and quick answer  .  But back to the tacos...I was just reminiscing on how tasty those damn tacos were.  I can't help it...they make me salivate just thinking about them.


Sounds like you have a monkey on your back, better go get a fix..


----------



## Sh8kin (Apr 19, 2005)

Seemed to me like he was venting about not being able to have a few Tacos as everyone would know the answer to that question. But hey, I do keep telling people that common sense went out the window, kind've like the family that sued McDonalds for making them fat...


----------



## Sacto95827 (Apr 19, 2005)

Na...I'm fine...I'll just rub the tacos on my chest like Ben Stiller did on Dodgeball...


----------



## XcelKrush (Apr 19, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> IMO there are 2 fast food restaurants that are "okay" while cutting and they would be Tokyo Joes and Chipotles.
> 
> At Tokyo Joes you can get the white meat chicken bowl with brown rice, veggies and no sauce, at Chipotles you can get a burrito bowl, no rice, light on the beans, steak or chicken, no cheese and salsa.


Yeah, maybe once or twice a week I go with my friends during and eat at Pick-Up-Stix.   You can get brown rice and shrimp/chicken/or beef for a few bux.  Th only thing Im hoping isnt too bad is the sodium.


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Apr 19, 2005)

When i started the thread i was seriouisly wondering. I dont kno if the meat is real or fake or very unhealthy, that why i asked. you got all pissed about it sayin it was a stupid ass thread. what about this thread http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=46481 it wasnt even a fucking question, the guy was just joking around.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 19, 2005)

lil2fiddyguy said:
			
		

> When i started the thread i was seriouisly wondering. I dont kno if the meat is real or fake or very unhealthy, that why i asked. you got all pissed about it sayin it was a stupid ass thread. what about this thread http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=46481 it wasnt even a fucking question, the guy was just joking around.


He got torn apart in this thread..


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Apr 19, 2005)

Everyone misunderstood him except the last guy. They thought he seriously thought fast food was good 4 u. Yes he did get told some shit but not in the same way jodi got all pissed here. People just thought the other guy was dumb cuz they didnt understand what he was saying. What im sayin is jodi jumped all over this thread saying it was stupid, when no one got pissed about that guys pointless thread.


----------



## Sh8kin (Apr 19, 2005)

I think the difference here is that obviously everyone knew that "other guy" was just being stupid, he really didn't have a purpose but to try and be funny. Where here you asked a question that I'm sure you know the answer to. Did you even try to look up the nutritional data for Del Taco or do any research at all to answer your own question?

I think Jodi doesn't want this forum to get out of control. She has spent a lot of time documenting a lot of info. No one wants to help anyone who doesn't try and help themselves. The forums can only have so many stickies....


Here is the Nutrition info for Del Taco:
http://www.deltaco.com/nutritionalfacts.html

I think I'd stay away from anything there if cutting...


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 19, 2005)

lil2fiddyguy said:
			
		

> Everyone misunderstood him except the last guy. They thought he seriously thought fast food was good 4 u. Yes he did get told some shit but not in the same way jodi got all pissed here. People just thought the other guy was dumb cuz they didnt understand what he was saying. What im sayin is jodi jumped all over this thread saying it was stupid, when no one got pissed about that guys pointless thread.


 i can understand why jodi got pissed. and jodi, if i am off tell me. but i believe jodi got pissed because it is just adding up. one dumb thread yesterday, another one today, five more the next few days.... it starts to turn this useful forum into muck you have to sift through to find the information you need.

 not to diss lil2fiddy, we have all asked questions which in retrospect, maybe a few months down the line when we've learned some more, seem to be dumb questions. I don't blame you for asking. but i also agree with jodi and the others who point out that people are lazy and don't search for an answer before posting a question (and again, i've been guilty of this myself in the past, not so much now if i can help it).

 The mods, and some of the members spend a great deal of their time researching, posting, answering and helping the new people who come in looking for help and guidance. and they do it for free because they care about this stuff and are passionate about the topics. the least the IM community can do is show some respect and READ what these people post before asking certain things. 

 Again, lil2fiddy - ok, fair enough you were wondering if the meat was real meat or not... but the whole "common sense" thing - tacos + cutting = NO GOOD. That is a general rule of thumb. Cutting is dieting. Dieting usually does not include the kind of tacos consumed by the general public. You'd probably end up making some kind of desperate pseudo taco out of whole wheat pita bread and extra lean ground turkey or some crazy concoction including eggwhites or something. i'm just saying. 

 As for question guy and his stupid-ass "i eat fast food all the time" post -


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2005)

Sha8kin and GG - You both hit the nail right on the head.  I've seen so many discussion forums turn to crap because people don't want to learn and read, they just want an answer and then another answer on another stupid question and so on.   Eventually, the forum becomes nothing but stupid questions and useless threads.  We (mods) do take alot time trying to help people and provide info the best we can but people have to be willing to research and read for themselves.  We are hear to guide you.


----------

